# Skin sur aMsn



## maceuse2 (25 Juillet 2008)

j'ai downloader un skin pour mettre sur aMsn, mais je sais pas comment faire, quelqu'un peux m'aider?


----------



## VLF (25 Juillet 2008)

Lorsque tu as téléchargé et installé aMSN, dans l'image disque, il y a également Plugins & Skins Installer. Il te suffit alors de faire un glisser-déposé de ton Skin sur cette application qui se chargera de l'installer dans le bon dossier


----------



## maceuse2 (25 Juillet 2008)

Je ne trouve pas plugins&skins....
Alors je me demande s'il serait possible de supprimer aMsn et de le reinstaller...mais je n'y arrive pas


----------



## iShin (25 Juillet 2008)

Pour trouver "plugins&skins" clic sur l'image qui se monte en haut à droite du bureau.

Pour désinstaller une application, tu ouvres le dossier "applications" et fais glisser celle-ci dans la corbeille puis clic droit et "vider la corbeille".


----------



## maceuse2 (27 Juillet 2008)

merci, jai mis de nouveau skins


----------



## Asmo (20 Février 2010)

Bonjour!
Petit rappel sur ce sujet puisque je n'arrive pas à changer de skin!
Les nouveaux skin sont installés dc pas de problème la dessus.
Mon prob est tout con, c'est juste que je ne trouve pas ou aller dans amsn pour changer les skins! 
Je peux changer mon pseudo, mon message perso, mon avatar, modifier mon profil perso mais pas changer d'apparence!
Est ce que quelqu'un peut guider un ignorant dans le besoin!

Merci d'avance!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Février 2010)

Asmo a dit:


> (...)
> Mon prob est tout con, c'est juste que je ne trouve pas ou aller dans amsn pour changer les skins! (...)


Bonjour,
"aMSN/Changer l'apparence" ou "maj/cmd/S".
Et tu choisis le skin que tu veux.


----------



## Asmo (21 Février 2010)

Ok merci, comme tu as du t'en douté je débute sur mac donc j'ai encore un peu de mal a me faire a la barre de commande du haut de l'ecran.
Je n'ai donc pas pensé aller voir la haut!:rateau:
Merci en tout cas!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Février 2010)

Asmo a dit:


> Ok merci, comme tu as du t'en douté je débute sur mac donc j'ai encore un peu de mal a me faire a la barre de commande du haut de l'ecran.
> Je n'ai donc pas pensé aller voir la haut!:rateau:
> (...)


Pour n'importe quelle application, il y a toujours beaucoup d'informations dans la barre du haut (en plus des préférences).


Asmo a dit:


> Merci en tout cas!!


De rien.


----------

